# The Ph Research Thread



## zombul (Mar 6, 2009)

I always see the same questions posted all the time about ???how do I do this??? or what do I pct for that??? so I decided to give some info to those looking for a place to start their research on pro hormones. I???ll start by saying these compounds are pretty much called pro hormones because people won???t refer to them as legal steroids. These are designer steroids and are not to be treated like the bogus placebo stuff you take half the time.
  This isn???t a documented study just me sitting at my computer for a little bit to help create a starting place for beginners to begin research. I have experience with these and am giving a lot of facts and a lot of personal opinions and this should be a good way to help know these supps, know what???s what, dosages and pct. I think everyone should be over the age 21 to even begin the milder ones so the body has had time to close in on it???s peak and 23 would be even better.
These aren???t quotes from any site just things I have learned and experienced over time.

 Superdrol (Methasterone) and it???s cloned compounds can be easily identified by the compound 2a,17a di methyl and there are many slight variations of it but that???s an easy way to tell if the intended compound is an SD (superdrol)clone or not. Many legit and reputable clones of SD are the original Methyl Masterdrol (my favorite) not to be confused with LG Sciences attempts to capitalize off that product with misleading products like Methyl Masterdrol v2 or Methyl Masterdrol XL v2, Methyl Masterdrol Xplo Caps and Liquid Masterdrol. These products were designed in short to make a profit off of the original Methyl Masterdrol by having it???s name. It is highly unlikely you will find the original Methyl Masterdrol for resale online or at your local supplement shop but most likely the crap shot versions I posted above that are marketed under the Methyl Masterdrol name to trick or deceive the costumer into purchasing it or assuming the new one is stronger. Anabolic Extreme (Resources) who originally released the compound have used similar tactics in releasing Superdrol NG which is not the same or a comparable compound. SD from Anabolic Resources is very unlikely to find as well and should be expired or very close if you do find it anywhere.  These two companies quit producing and selling the compound via request from the federal government and felt they had companies to wealthy to take a hit by continuing sells so they complied. However this compound is NOT illegal and is sold very often. CEL sells M drol, SNS Methyl Drol, EST Methyl Vol (I heard complaints with an early batch of Methyl Vol but all seems fine now),Fast Action S Drol and several others. It has also become popular to put in premade stacks as well. Remember this is a steroid and is methylated and can be very harmful if not used properly.This is my personal favorite of the modern day ???ph??? compounds as I have witnessed and experienced incredible gains with it. Excellent to add some weight and strength gains can be phenomenal. This one tends to cause the ???lower back pumps??? to most who use it so expect some sides even if minor. SD is normally ran 20-30mg a day for about 4 weeks.
Competitive Edge Labs M-Drol - Superdrol clone 90 caps(In Stock)

Halodrol 50 and it???s clones can be identified by the compound 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androst-1, 4-diene-3-17b-diol or something similar to insinuate the intended compound. One similar that was disputed was Peak Performance Labs Pro Magnon which really turns out to be a similar compound with similar results in the end so I???m lumping it in with halodrol 50 (halo). There has been a lot of confusion about Halodrol 50 because of the incredible results seen by so many people when it was first released. It was later determined that there was a run of Halo and Phera Plex released in the early run which was two combined compounds giving incredible gains. The Phera was dropped shortly after but Halo still gives some quality gains and isn???t as harsh as Phera or Superdrol so it has become quite popular with users. A compound to mimic the original Halodrol 50 was released by another company called Original HD and it was the Halo/Phera compound. I have personally seen amazing thing with the original HD. Halodrol 50 was sold by Gaspari Nutrition and also quit production and selling via request of government. They like other wanted to capitalize on the consumer and released a completely unrelated product called Halodrol Liquidgels in a box almost identical to that of Halodrol 50. Again the liquidgels have no similarity to the original Halodrol other than the packaging, and it???s very unlikely you will find the original halo for sale. On the bright side of things many companies have made Halodrol 50 clones and notable ones are CEL H drol, EST Hemadrol, and Fast Action H Drol. There are many of these clones out there and they shouldn???t be hard to find. Halo produces moderate gains in strength and in weight and is sometimes used on a cut even to decrease bodyfat. Again this one is a steroid and should be used with a proper PCT. Halo is normally ran at about 50mg a day for 4-6 weeks.
Fast Action H-DROL 60caps(Halodrol 50 Clone)

Phera Plex and it???s cloned are  usually identified by 17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol
Its another ???pro hormone??? released by Anabolic Extreme that was discontinued via request. It has been cloned by many companies as well and is quite effective. It really seems to cause a lot of water retention but I have seen it produce awesome strength gains and weight gains. It is regarded as another dangerous ph that needs to be used with caution and research applied. It???s really hard to go wrong with this one and some notable clones are CEL P Plex and  Est Phera Vol. It seems quite popular to put Phera Plex (pp) in multicompound ph???s now which seems odd seing how rough it is alone but you???ll see the compound mixed with halo, sd or about anything else and as bad as it may be I am probably going to use Sustadrol by FastAction soon which is a mixed compound. This is one I would advise those with experience to try as it is very effective and will provide great results. And as usual PCT and protectants apply.  Phera is used 20-30mg a day for about 4 weeks.
Competitive Edge Labs P-Plex - Phera Plex 90 caps; 10 mg per cap(Out of Stock)

SuStaDrol by Fast Action Pharma 60 caps

Tren (the ph version) or those similar will be referred to as 19-Norandrosta 4,9 diene- 3,17 dione or in short Estra-4,9-diene-3 17-dione . I first become familiar with this compound through ACL and Anabolic Formulations which both produce excellent Tren products. I have seen it used to cut, and to bulk. This one still confuses me sometimes as to how some people can add 15lbs in 5 weeks and others 5lbs. It is effective though my personal results with it weren???t as good as those I have overseen on the compound. It is very popular for it???s strength gaining properties. Also it seems to be one of the milder ones because I see guys report far less side effects than from others. It has been marketed beyond belief and it seems like everyone is making a version of it and there was some talk last year (08) about it being banned along with Phera and Bold compounds. I would reccomend this for strength and not to much for weight gain though I have seen people add weight on it. Some reputable brands out ther are Infinite Labs Cyclo Tren, ACL Tren Extreme. This one is also in a lot of compounds of combined ph???s. Not a bad ph for a first cycle either. I have used tren at 90mg a day for up to 6 weeks.
Xtreme Tren 90 caps

Epistane/Havoc can be identified by the compound 2,3a-Epithio-17a-methyletioallo cholan-17b-ol. I have limited personal knowledge and experience with Epistane and havn???t had the experiences with it that I have with others. My 2 times overseeing it  showed small strength gains that didn???t add a lot of weight either.Many people are very fond of this product so my experiences may just be that. I do recommend it if someone has early nipple soreness or lumps forming due to gyno as I have seen it reverse that process, in fact that???s really the most beneficial thing it does in my experiences. This must be used as quick as possible for optimal results in reducing or reversing the soreness or lumps. It is a mild ph and a good choice for beginners in my opinion, and some people have seen far better results than I have reported but I am going on what I???v seen with it. IBE Epistane is still out there and readily available as well as Havoc by RPN. There are other clones EST Methyl E being one. This product could be used 4-6 weeks at 30mg a day. It is also combined with a lot of other compounds, Havoc and Tren being the ph Spawn is one off the top of my head.
IBE Epistane, 90 caps(OUT OF STOCK)


PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) Now we have covered many of the modern base ph???s and my opinions and dosages on them. Next is pct and protectants . There are multiple opinions on this subject so these are all mine. First I vary as to what protectants I take and really try to keep it simple, but for those wanting all the info the can find here you are.  First we???ll talk about protecting the liver. Milk thistle seems to be very adequate for that purpose and NAC is very popular as well. When running milk thistle 800-1000mg a day should be sufficient. Pro hormones are also known to increase blood pressure and to raise cholesterol at times and many people like to use Hawthorn berry at 600 to 1000mg a day to prevent problems in that area. I wouldn???t leave both those problems up to Hawthorn Berry to take care of and if the problems progressed it would be time to stop the cycle completely. Looking into these protectants would be beneficial for anyone wanting all the information they could grasp. There are other options available that have combined a lot of these protectants for you like Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support, and Competitive Edge Labs (CEL) Cycle Assist to name a couple. These can take a lot of  the guess work out for you.
Anabolic Innovations Cycle Support
 It???s also important to understand the importance of natural testosterone recovery after your cycle. To keep this, simple while on cycle your body produces less and less of it???s natural testosterone and to retain your gains the best you can and for optimal health natural test recovery and sufficient estrogen suppression is necessary. These natural test boosters are used the day following the end of your cycle and normally ran as long as your cycle (so generally 4 to maybe 6 weeks). The dosage for these will be clearly marked on the bottle and has not been disputed.   The market is flooded with ???natural test boosters??? like Gaspari Nutrition Novadex XT (not to be confused with non otc Nolvadex). Also IDS Post Cycle Tabs and Designer Supplements Rebound Reloaded XT. Here is a link to another OTC Myogenix Hardcore Test 
Myogenix Hardcore Test, 90 Capsules
 The most advised for a pct is a little harder to find but by far not difficult and that would be the ???research chemical??? Tamoxifen Citrate or Nolvadex. This will provide more than enough estrogen suppression and help keep test levels healthy after your cycle. Nolva is generally ran for 4 weeks at the dosage 40mg, 20mg, 20mg, 20mg. Some people run 40 mg the first two weeks but I don???t feel it???s even remotely necessary for any of these compounds.
  So there you have it in a nut shell to begin your research I have given you a very basic outline with A LOT of my own personal opinions and can repost this now over and over and over and???zombul


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 6, 2009)

Way to show some initiative Zombul.


----------



## zombul (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks man. We always tell people to "research" which is good, I wanted to make it easier for them and atleast let them know what to research and lay out the basics.


----------



## Hench (Mar 6, 2009)

Agreed, good read.

Sticky possibly?


----------



## jwalk127 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Perdido (Mar 11, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks!


----------



## aceshifter (Oct 16, 2010)

I have taken halodrol 50 for months by its self with no break with no pct or anything and ive also taken h drol the same way. i didnt know that they were pro hormones. a friend sold them to me and i took it every day thinking it was perfectly fine. are there any long term side affects to this? and if i get tested will i come up positive for steroids?


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 16, 2010)

aceshifter said:


> I have taken halodrol 50 for months by its self with no break with no pct or anything and ive also taken h drol the same way. i didnt know that they were pro hormones. a friend sold them to me and i took it every day thinking it was perfectly fine. are there any long term side affects to this? and if i get tested will i come up positive for steroids?



Yes to every question.


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2010)

zombul said:


> I always see the same questions posted all the time about “how do I do this” or what do I pct for that” so I decided to give some info to those looking for a place to start their research on pro hormones. I’ll start by saying these compounds are pretty much called pro hormones because people won’t refer to them as legal steroids. These are designer steroids and are not to be treated like the bogus placebo stuff you take half the time.
> This isn’t a documented study just me sitting at my computer for a little bit to help create a starting place for beginners to begin research. I have experience with these and am giving a lot of facts and a lot of personal opinions and this should be a good way to help know these supps, know what’s what, dosages and pct. I think everyone should be over the age 21 to even begin the milder ones so the body has had time to close in on it’s peak and 23 would be even better.
> These aren’t quotes from any site just things I have learned and experienced over time.
> 
> ...




With a 19 Nor, Clomid is a much better option for PCT.   Much better option period, IMHO, but especially with a 19 Nor.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 16, 2010)

MDR said:


> With a 19 Nor, Clomid is a much better option for PCT.   Much better option period, IMHO, but especially with a 19 Nor.



It is indeed!!! Nolva can aggravate gyno with progesterones.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 16, 2010)

Clomid also add's a little to your load for some people too. I'm all for clomid


----------



## aceshifter (Oct 16, 2010)

thats gay. i took h drol like it was candy with no protection and had no idea it was any different than a test boost (i was in iraq and had no way of reading up on it and my friend said it was a test boost). but i dont think there was any long term side affects. what are the long term side affects of takeing h drol like that? i have a friend thats a cav scout


----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2010)

aceshifter said:


> thats gay. i took h drol like it was candy with no protection and had no idea it was any different than a test boost (i was in iraq and had no way of reading up on it and my friend said it was a test boost). but i dont think there was any long term side affects. what are the long term side affects of takeing h drol like that? i have a friend thats a cav scout



Causes random difficulties with basic spelling and punctuation.


----------



## aceshifter (Oct 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> Causes random difficulties with basic spelling and punctuation.


 
that makes sense! thank you guy with a kitten as your pik. like i care about punctuation in a forum.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> Causes random difficulties with basic spelling and punctuation.





must spread some reputation around first, but you deserve more from me


----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2010)

aceshifter said:


> that makes sense! thank you guy with a kitten as your pik. like i care about punctuation in a forum.



Mess with me all you want, but don't you dare talk shit about my kitty.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 17, 2010)

I would get yourself tested to see what your blood levels are. It can shut you down without you even knowing and cause permanent liver damage. It is mild but still should be ran with supports and proper PCT. There is a chance that you are ok and your T levels may have EVENTUALLY bounced back on their own. That's why I dont take anything and put it in my body without first know what it does.

PS. Dont fuck with my bros kitty!


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

aceshifter said:


> that makes sense! thank you guy with a kitten as your pik. like i care about punctuation in a forum.


 
quit being a fucking smartass.


----------

